# Strawberry Shortcake



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

Good morning everyone. 

@Michael gave me a taster of strawberry shortcake out of his personal collection and I think he said it was boba's bounty. Where do I get this!! This juice is amazing and I can seriously see it becoming my adv. Not overly sweet so I am really enjoying it.


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Boba's bounty is imported, I have heared about it doing the rounds in SA at the moment, but it seems like a who you know thing not where you go thing at the moment lol.

If any one is selling boba i would love some aswell!


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/7/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ZortEd (4/7/14)

One can only dream...of this mythical Boba's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

Okay, Michael thinks it might have been mt baker. That makes things a little bit easier.


----------



## Chef Guest (4/7/14)

I do my own blend of strawberry shortcake if you're interested @baksteen8168. I've had really poitive feedback on it too and am planning on making it a staple. Just waiting on my concentrates which are waiting to be delivered.


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I do my own blend of strawberry shortcake if you're interested @baksteen8168. I've had really poitive feedback on it too and am planning on making it a staple. Just waiting on my concentrates which are waiting to be delivered.


Yeah, why not. Let me know how much you want for a bottle. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Chef Guest (4/7/14)

Bet you'll love it!


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/7/14)

@Chef Guest - Think so too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

